# The Gathering Storm and Clash of Titans



## TheDevilisaParttimer

I’ve stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future in a few different trends on this board but here I will go in depth why.

I work in warehousing for one of the major food distributors/grocery chains in America. What’s on the horizon is free to dirt cheap ship to home groceries. SDCs are at the center of the timeline when this will take place. Groceries will be shipped directly from warehouse, we can accomplish work 20X faster at warehouse level.

All the major grocery chains are building up theirs e-commerce market place and hoping to partner with an SDC provider at launch, this includes my company. Walmart is at the fore front of this group.

Amazon however opted to buy Whole Foods instead. I believe Amazon is developing their own tech in house. This is critical because Amazon now has both the warehousing supply chain and grocery stores which coupled with the SDC tech will put it ten years ahead of all others. This could easily commence by 2030 or sooner.

There is alot more money in grocery than driving pax but when Amazon launches it’s SDCs they are going to mope up in typical fashion.

They will include this in prime membership and take 80% of market share from Uber and Lyft within a two year timespan.

Uber and Lyft are about to get caught in the crosshairs off titans in the industry. Neither company is ready for this type of competition.

Imagine a SDC similar to a UPS truck pulling into your drive way and you putting in a pin that was emailed to you. A door opens with all of your groceries inside. Non priority shopping free with membership, priority shopping charged. This is the future of groceries.


----------



## getawaycar

LOL. Someone has been watching too many Jetson cartoons.


----------



## OldBay

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future in a few different trends on this board but here I will go in depth why.
> 
> I work in warehousing for one of the major food distributors/grocery chains in America. What's on the horizon is free to dirt cheap ship to home groceries. SDCs are at the center of the timeline when this will take place. Groceries will be shipped directly from warehouse, we can accomplish work 20X faster at warehouse level.
> 
> All the major grocery chains are building up theirs e-commerce market place and hoping to partner with an SDC provider at launch, this includes my company. Walmart is at the fore front of this group.
> 
> Amazon however opted to buy Whole Foods instead. I believe Amazon is developing their own tech in house. This is critical because Amazon now has both the warehousing supply chain and grocery stores which coupled with the SDC tech will put it ten years ahead of all others. This could easily commence by 2030 or sooner.
> 
> There is alot more money in grocery than driving pax but when Amazon launches it's SDCs they are going to mope up in typical fashion.
> 
> They will include this in prime membership and take 80% of market share from Uber and Lyft within a two year timespan.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are about to get caught in the crosshairs off titans in the industry. Neither company is ready for this type of competition.
> 
> Imagine a SDC similar to a UPS truck pulling into your drive way and you putting in a pin that was emailed to you. A door opens with all of your groceries inside. Non priority shopping free with membership, priority shopping charged. This is the future of groceries.


It's well reasoned, but you wrong, here's why.

With sdcs, a central warehouse is not best model. Multiple smaller stores provide better experience. For instance, with sdc delivery, best buy could compete with Amazon. Also would have retail locations.

Sdcs would favor a distributed warehouse/retail model.

Whole foods is a tiny chain compared to established grocery. Sdcs cannot unload groceries from a car.

Amazon sdc plus whole foods will not "take over".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

OldBay said:


> It's well reasoned, but you wrong, here's why.
> 
> With sdcs, a central warehouse is not best model. Multiple smaller stores provide better experience. For instance, with sdc delivery, best buy could compete with Amazon. Also would have retail locations.
> 
> Sdcs would favor a distributed warehouse/retail model.
> 
> Whole foods is a tiny chain compared to established grocery. Sdcs cannot unload groceries from a car.
> 
> Amazon sdc plus whole foods will not "take over".


This is why your wrong grocery stores are not laid out for you to quickly pick groceries. It laid out for you to have to walk throughout the store. Notice bread and milk is always on opposite sides of the store &#128521;

Also this isn't what I think, I'm telling you as an insider what is in the works and being planned.


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Also this isn't what I think, I'm telling you as an insider what is in the works and being planned.


I thought The Tomato had given up.


----------



## tohunt4me

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future in a few different trends on this board but here I will go in depth why.
> 
> I work in warehousing for one of the major food distributors/grocery chains in America. What's on the horizon is free to dirt cheap ship to home groceries. SDCs are at the center of the timeline when this will take place. Groceries will be shipped directly from warehouse, we can accomplish work 20X faster at warehouse level.
> 
> All the major grocery chains are building up theirs e-commerce market place and hoping to partner with an SDC provider at launch, this includes my company. Walmart is at the fore front of this group.
> 
> Amazon however opted to buy Whole Foods instead. I believe Amazon is developing their own tech in house. This is critical because Amazon now has both the warehousing supply chain and grocery stores which coupled with the SDC tech will put it ten years ahead of all others. This could easily commence by 2030 or sooner.
> 
> There is alot more money in grocery than driving pax but when Amazon launches it's SDCs they are going to mope up in typical fashion.
> 
> They will include this in prime membership and take 80% of market share from Uber and Lyft within a two year timespan.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are about to get caught in the crosshairs off titans in the industry. Neither company is ready for this type of competition.
> 
> Imagine a SDC similar to a UPS truck pulling into your drive way and you putting in a pin that was emailed to you. A door opens with all of your groceries inside. Non priority shopping free with membership, priority shopping charged. This is the future of groceries.


Groceries in SDC' s eh ?

I can IMAGINE how THAT will turn out !!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

I think you guys are thinking too short term. Grocery companies are thinking of the coming decades. It takes alot of hubris to believe this won’t roll out say year 2036.

The logistic process requires billions to function correctly and great infrastructure. All the major players are investing their money into the infrastructure now.


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think you guys are thinking too short term. Grocery companies are thinking of the coming decades. It takes alot of hubris to believe this won't roll out say year 2036.
> 
> The logistic process requires billions to function correctly and great infrastructure. All the major players are investing their money into the infrastructure now.


You're not making much sense.
*
I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

goneubering said:


> You're not making much sense.
> 
> *I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future*


In terms of companies that is the near future. Think of it this way, ATT and Verizon has been prepping 5G going on a decade. It's only now starting to see the light of day and still isn't ready.


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> In terms of companies that is the near future. Think of it this way, ATT and Verizon has been prepping 5G going on a decade. It's only now starting to see the light of day and still isn't ready.


Nobody except The Tomato would call 2036 the "near future". 

*It takes alot of hubris to believe this won't roll out say year 2036.*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

goneubering said:


> Nobody except The Tomato would call 2036 the "near future". :wink:
> 
> *It takes alot of hubris to believe this won't roll out say year 2036.*


Bro stop calling me tomato and/or comparing me to that dude. The purpose of this trend isn't in support of SDCs.

Im literally telling you straight from the horse's mouth what grocery companies are planning on a corporate level.

Based on that I don't see Uber or Lyft surviving.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future in a few different trends on this board but here I will go in depth why.
> 
> I work in warehousing for one of the major food distributors/grocery chains in America. What's on the horizon is free to dirt cheap ship to home groceries. SDCs are at the center of the timeline when this will take place. Groceries will be shipped directly from warehouse, we can accomplish work 20X faster at warehouse level.
> 
> All the major grocery chains are building up theirs e-commerce market place and hoping to partner with an SDC provider at launch, this includes my company. Walmart is at the fore front of this group.
> 
> Amazon however opted to buy Whole Foods instead. I believe Amazon is developing their own tech in house. This is critical because Amazon now has both the warehousing supply chain and grocery stores which coupled with the SDC tech will put it ten years ahead of all others. This could easily commence by 2030 or sooner.
> 
> There is alot more money in grocery than driving pax but when Amazon launches it's SDCs they are going to mope up in typical fashion.
> 
> They will include this in prime membership and take 80% of market share from Uber and Lyft within a two year timespan.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are about to get caught in the crosshairs off titans in the industry. Neither company is ready for this type of competition.
> 
> Imagine a SDC similar to a UPS truck pulling into your drive way and you putting in a pin that was emailed to you. A door opens with all of your groceries inside. Non priority shopping free with membership, priority shopping charged. This is the future of groceries.


Do you have any frikken idea how long it takes to make an online grocery order? Online grocery ordering works for people that have 2 hours to sit in front of a computer and figure out what groceries they want this week.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Bob Reynolds said:


> Do you have any frikken idea how long it takes to make an online grocery order? Online grocery ordering works for people that have 2 hours to sit in front of a computer and figure out what groceries they want this week.


Depends on application layout. But you think it takes longer to click on a picture of a banana from your smartphone vs walking over to bananas and picking them up?

We not even considering you didn't leave the house, you didn't have to park, you didn't stand in line, and your favorite/usual items will already be saved in app.

People eventually will be doing their grocery shopping while they are taking a shit and expecting it at their door in a few hours.

Y'all might think it's crazy but most of the population would buy into that if it's cheap or free and retailers know it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

theyve been trying to do grocery delivery for years 

and SDCs will never happen...seems like you didnt get the memo


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

uberdriverfornow said:


> theyve been trying to do grocery delivery for years
> 
> and SDCs will never happen...seems like you didnt get the memo


Never is a long time, take tour feelings out of the equation and look at it without blinders on.

You guys seem to be caught up in SDCs working, they will eventually. Bro Uber isn't a career we can't have a real conversation involving anything to do with SDCs if everyone is going to shutdown and get defensive.

It's making me wish I never started the trend, I thought you guys would value the insight of what's coming.

I didn't make this up, I didn't make the decisions, I didn't invent SDCs, I'm not choosing consumer decisions. I'm just a regular guy dealing with life as it comes just like the rest of you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Never is a long time, take tour feelings out of the equation and look at it without blinders on.
> 
> You guys seem to be caught up in SDCs working, they will eventually. Bro Uber isn't a career we can't have a real conversation involving anything to do with SDCs if everyone is going to shutdown and get defensive.
> 
> It's making me wish I never started the trend, I thought you guys would value the insight of what's coming.
> 
> I didn't make this up, I didn't make the decisions, I didn't invent SDCs, I'm not choosing consumer decisions. I'm just a regular guy dealing with life as it comes just like the rest of you.


find one video over 30 minutes long showing any SDC driving on a public road with no input whatsoever from a human driver

I'll wait


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

uberdriverfornow said:


> find one video over 30 minutes long showing any SDC driving on a public road with no input whatsoever from a human driver
> 
> I'll wait


SDCs are only in level 4 autonomous Alpha, soon they maybe level 4 autonomous Beta release.

The video you request is a full fledge level 5 autonomous vehicle, it does not currently exist.

You are confusing Uber/Tesla speculation/bullshit talk and the rest of the industry.

Google has been rolling slow and steady on the research and development of SDCs for about 15 years now, everyone else is merely piggybacking off their work.

If you actually read anything I wrote you would see I never said SDCs were complete developed tech.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

Grocery delivery will always be a nitch market. This has been tried online since the early 1990's when Winn Dixie did it on AOL and Peapod would deliver groceries to your home. It's good for people that can't get to the supermarket for one reason or another.

There are two major fundamental basic problems with this model.

1. It takes a long time to place a grocery order. (1 to 2 hours) People do not order the same thing every week so you can't just push a button to repeat last weeks order.

2. Someone with some sense, making more than minimum wage, must pick this grocery order. This costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this. While it is possible to automate much of this process with a distribution center, that creates another issue in that the distribution centers will be much further from the delivery address than the local supermarket.

3. The order must be delivered. This also costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this.

While a lot of people will take advantage of free delivery--when you then ask them to pay the real costs for that picking and delivery they quickly back off.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Bob Reynolds said:


> Grocery delivery will always be a nitch market. This has been tried online since the early 1990's when Winn Dixie did it on AOL and Peapod would deliver groceries to your home. It's good for people that can't get to the supermarket for one reason or another.
> 
> There are two major fundamental basic problems with this model.
> 
> 1. It takes a long time to place a grocery order. (1 to 2 hours) People do not order the same thing every week so you can't just push a button to repeat last weeks order.
> 
> 2. Someone with some sense, making more than minimum wage, must pick this grocery order. This costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this. While it is possible to automate much of this process with a distribution center, that creates another issue in that the distribution centers will be much further from the delivery address than the local supermarket.
> 
> 3. The order must be delivered. This also costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this.
> 
> While a lot of people will take advantage of free delivery--when you then ask them to pay the real costs for that picking and delivery they quickly back off.


See this is the conversation I was looking for. I know what they're planning but is it gonna work is a different animal altogether.

The person making minimum wage in the store isn't going to pick it fast enough. But they're scaling back stores and putting up warehouses left and right. So many warehouses are opening at once we have training teams that haven't been back to our home state in years. At warehouse level we can pick it fast enough without question.

The cost you're will be baked into the groceries but no groceries won't get more expensive.

What would happen as resources and funds are scaled back from the stores they will be deployed to e-commerce. There would be a lot less physical stores actual saving the companies billions. This is already in full swing with other retailers.

People could make a list rather quickly if the list was all pictures vs words. Think like when you go through self checkout, how long does it take for you to find the picture for bananas or apples. I'm willing to bet a few seconds


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> See this is the conversation I was looking for. I know what they're planning but is it gonna work is a different animal altogether.
> 
> The person making minimum wage in the store isn't going to pick it fast enough. But they're scaling back stores and putting up warehouses left and right. So many warehouses are opening at once we have training teams that haven't been back to our home state in years. At warehouse level we can pick it fast enough without question.
> 
> The cost you're will be baked into the groceries but no groceries won't get more expensive.
> 
> What would happen as resources and funds are scaled back from the stores they will be deployed to e-commerce. There would be a lot less physical stores actual saving the companies billions. This is already in full swing with other retailers.
> 
> People could make a list rather quickly if the list was all pictures vs words. Think like when you go through self checkout, how long does it take for you to find the picture for bananas or apples. I'm willing to bet a few seconds


It's not easy to have a meaningful conversation with someone who leads with a bizarre claim like this.

*I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future*


----------



## ColtDelta

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> SDCs are only in level 4 autonomous Alpha, soon they maybe level 4 autonomous Beta release.
> 
> The video you request is a full fledge level 5 autonomous vehicle, it does not currently exist.
> 
> You are confusing Uber/Tesla speculation/bullshit talk and the rest of the industry.
> 
> Google has been rolling slow and steady on the research and development of SDCs for about 15 years now, everyone else is merely piggybacking off their work.
> 
> If you actually read anything I wrote you would see I never said SDCs were complete developed tech.


These self driving vehicles navigate by gps, correct? The same gps that told me to "Turn right now" when I was in the middle of a long bridge in Texas?

I think I'll just go live under that bridge and wait for all my free food to be delivered.


----------



## Eddie Dingle

ColtDelta said:


> These self driving vehicles navigate by gps, correct? The same gps that told me to "Turn right now" when I was in the middle of a long bridge in Texas?
> 
> I think I'll just go live under that bridge and wait for all my free food to be delivered.


Still the same gps, but the gps doesn't drive and can't drive, there's still something that has to decide whether that action is going to kill you.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

goneubering said:


> It's not easy to have a meaningful conversation with someone who leads with a bizarre claim like this.
> 
> *I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future*


How is it bizarre by saying a company that thrives on disrupting markets will come in and disrupt the rideshare market?



goneubering said:


> Nobody except The Tomato would call 2036 the "near future". :wink:
> 
> *It takes alot of hubris to believe this won't roll out say year 2036.*


You giant batch of asses turned my whole trend into a can level 5 SDCs really exist trend.That wasn't the purpose of this trend, you and certain others on her are insecure and scared you're gonna lose your crappy rideshare gig.

The truth is most people don't give 2 faks about Uber and it's drivers grudge match. The world exist beyond your Uber bubble.

Just say it, your main problem with what I wrote, is if true means you can't drive around your neighbors for a living for the rest of your days.

Well let me tell you a little secret if SDCs fail to ever happen, investors will make Uber turn a profit or die. For drivers that mean a platform access fee and .30-50 cent per mile. For pax that means an increase fee that will not be shared with driver. For the government it means deal with it or we pull out.


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How is it bizarre by saying a company that thrives on disrupting markets will come in and disrupt the rideshare market?
> 
> 
> You giant batch of asses turned my whole trend into a can level 5 SDCs really exist trend.That wasn't the purpose of this trend, you and certain others on her are insecure and scared you're gonna lose your crappy rideshare gig.
> 
> The truth is most people don't give 2 faks about Uber and it's drivers grudge match. The world exist beyond your Uber bubble.
> 
> Just say it, your main problem with what I wrote, is if true means you can't drive around your neighbors for a living for the rest of your days.
> 
> Well let me tell you a little secret if SDCs fail to ever happen, investors will make Uber turn a profit or die. For drivers that mean a platform access fee and .30-50 cent per mile. For pax that means an increase fee that will not be shared with driver. For the government it means deal with it or we pull out.


OK Tomato. You've got it all figured out.


----------



## Diamondraider

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends on application layout. But you think it takes longer to click on a picture of a banana from your smartphone vs walking over to bananas and picking them up?
> 
> We not even considering you didn't leave the house, you didn't have to park, you didn't stand in line, and your favorite/usual items will already be saved in app.
> 
> People eventually will be doing their grocery shopping while they are taking a shit and expecting it at their door in a few hours.
> 
> Y'all might think it's crazy but most of the population would buy into that if it's cheap or free and retailers know it.


Grocery margins are small If you eliminate high margin Impulse items from the order, your idea will flop.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

goneubering said:


> OK Tomato. You've got it all figured out.


Bro what's with calling me tomato. Is there something mentally wrong with you? I don't even get the insult, its very weird.



Diamondraider said:


> Grocery margins are small If you eliminate high margin Impulse items from the order, your idea will flop.


Grocery margins are a lot bigger than the industry tells people. To be honest it's a flat out lie.

Food is first sold to grocery distribution centers then resold to stores, then finally sold to customers.

The trick is the grocery chain owns both the distribution center and the stores. Most of the profit is in the sell from distribution to store, not store to customer. They do this to hide how much money they actually make from food.

Don't believe grocery stores bullshit, it's a double/triple middle man tactics. They segment their operations into multiple companies that all answer to the grocery chain.

For example on paper I work for 3 different companies simultaneously but in truth I only work for 1 grocery outfit on the distribution level.


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bro what's with calling me tomato. Is there something mentally wrong with you? I don't even get the insult, its very weird.
> 
> 
> Grocery margins are a lot bigger than the industry tells people. To be honest it's a flat out lie.
> 
> Food is first sold to grocery distribution centers then resold to stores, then finally sold to customers.
> 
> The trick is the grocery chain owns both the distribution center and the stores. Most of the profit is in the sell from distribution to store, not store to customer. They do this to hide how much money they actually make from food.
> 
> Don't believe grocery stores bullshit, it's a double/triple middle man tactics. They segment their operations into multiple companies that all answer to the grocery chain.
> 
> For example on paper I work for 3 different companies simultaneously but in truth I only work for 1 grocery outfit on the distribution level.


Let's see.

You post a clickbait headline.

You have zero proof of your wild speculation.

You claim to be an industry insider.

If it rolls like The Tomato and it posts like The Tomato there's a good chance it could be a tomato.

Have a good day.


----------



## peteyvavs

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future in a few different trends on this board but here I will go in depth why.
> 
> I work in warehousing for one of the major food distributors/grocery chains in America. What's on the horizon is free to dirt cheap ship to home groceries. SDCs are at the center of the timeline when this will take place. Groceries will be shipped directly from warehouse, we can accomplish work 20X faster at warehouse level.
> 
> All the major grocery chains are building up theirs e-commerce market place and hoping to partner with an SDC provider at launch, this includes my company. Walmart is at the fore front of this group.
> 
> Amazon however opted to buy Whole Foods instead. I believe Amazon is developing their own tech in house. This is critical because Amazon now has both the warehousing supply chain and grocery stores which coupled with the SDC tech will put it ten years ahead of all others. This could easily commence by 2030 or sooner.
> 
> There is alot more money in grocery than driving pax but when Amazon launches it's SDCs they are going to mope up in typical fashion.
> 
> They will include this in prime membership and take 80% of market share from Uber and Lyft within a two year timespan.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are about to get caught in the crosshairs off titans in the industry. Neither company is ready for this type of competition.
> 
> Imagine a SDC similar to a UPS truck pulling into your drive way and you putting in a pin that was emailed to you. A door opens with all of your groceries inside. Non priority shopping free with membership, priority shopping charged. This is the future of groceries.


&#128514; this may happen by 2416, not 2030. The GPS technology is so screwed up that SDCs will deliver to wrong addresses frequently. 
Might also add these vehicles will be jacked often, especially in the hood.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

goneubering said:


> Let's see.
> 
> You post a clickbait headline.
> 
> You have zero proof of your wild speculation.
> 
> You claim to be an industry insider.
> 
> If it rolls like The Tomato and it posts like The Tomato there's a good chance it could be a tomato.
> 
> Have a good day.


'The gathering storm and clash of titans' is a click bait headline?

Yes I do work in a distribution center nothing special about that. I have other post here over the course of a year stating as such to.

What even brought about this trend is I was Ubering before work and picked up an Amazon driver on the way to the airport. We had a good conversation about what our respective companies are doing and why they are doing it. Somethings were fact and some our own speculation.

As far as my speculation it is my thoughts and opinion on the matter that I would have loved to discuss, debate, etc. Which I couldn't because I'm being dog piled on about SDCs working, like I'm a damn spokesperson or something.

I'm fine with people disagreeing with me but don't try to turn me and my trend into some SDCs political sideshow.



peteyvavs said:


> &#128514; this may happen by 2416, not 2030. The GPS technology is so screwed up that SDCs will deliver to wrong addresses frequently.
> Might also add these vehicles will be jacked often, especially in the hood.


The chop shop gonna be eating tuna sandwiches out of the SDCs &#128514;.

It won't take people in the hood long to figure out if we circle the car it's programming won't allow it to move.


----------



## Diamondraider

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bro what's with calling me tomato. Is there something mentally wrong with you? I don't even get the insult, its very weird.
> 
> 
> Grocery margins are a lot bigger than the industry tells people. To be honest it's a flat out lie.
> 
> Food is first sold to grocery distribution centers then resold to stores, then finally sold to customers.
> 
> The trick is the grocery chain owns both the distribution center and the stores. Most of the profit is in the sell from distribution to store, not store to customer. They do this to hide how much money they actually make from food.
> 
> Don't believe grocery stores bullshit, it's a double/triple middle man tactics. They segment their operations into multiple companies that all answer to the grocery chain.
> 
> For example on paper I work for 3 different companies simultaneously but in truth I only work for 1 grocery outfit on the distribution level.


I have 35 years in corporate food service supply chain. You are wrong about the margins.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Diamondraider said:


> I have 35 years in corporate food service supply chain. You are wrong about the margins.


Okay so what margins are common?


----------



## waldowainthrop

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Imagine a SDC similar to a UPS truck pulling into your drive way and you putting in a pin that was emailed to you. A door opens with all of your groceries inside. Non priority shopping free with membership, priority shopping charged. This is the future of groceries.


Imagine as the self-driving UPS truck arrives 20 minutes later than the estimated time. It pulls halfway into your neighbor's driveway, blocking them in as they are backing out of their garage. As your neighbor screams "what the hell is this truck doing on my property?!" you shrug, open the rear door of the truck, and attempt to enter the code you received in your email to open your assigned container.

Failure, three times. Wait, maybe it's the other container. Ah, the code works on the second try.

"These aren't my groceries," you think. On further inspection, _some_ of them are your groceries but not all of them. Half of the eggs are broken. They forgot to pack the beer entirely. What is supposed to happen with these other two bags of stuff that isn't yours? Do you just take them or leave them in the container?

You then weigh your options as you think about whether you need to call UPS, the grocery shop, or talk with a chat bot about your order.

"I can't believe I'm paying $25 a month for this service," you say to no one in particular as you sigh.

You leave the other person's groceries and close the container lid and a red light and loud beep warns you that the container still has items in it. A synthesized voice says "thanks for shopping with &#8230; Safeway. Your business is valuable to us."

As the truck backs away, it bumps gently into your neighbor's mailbox. Now your neighbor is finally inching his self-driving car out of his driveway is cursing at you and gesturing with both hands from the passenger window, as you ignore him and begin navigating the support phone tree.

"The wait time is &#8230; 12 &#8230; minutes."

The future is here.


----------



## Diamondraider

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay so what margins are common?


I can give you many answers, all accurate.
But why ask me? Check the public filings of the three companies you are involved with. None will show a double gig it net margin. None.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

waldowainthrop said:


> Imagine as the self-driving UPS truck arrives 20 minutes later than the estimated time. It pulls halfway into your neighbor's driveway, blocking them in as they are backing out of their garage. As your neighbor screams "what the hell is this truck doing on my property?!" you shrug, open the rear door of the truck, and attempt to enter the code you received in your email to open your assigned container.
> 
> Failure, three times. Wait, maybe it's the other container. Ah, the code works on the second try.
> 
> "These aren't my groceries," you think. On further inspection, _some_ of them are your groceries but not all of them. Half of the eggs are broken. They forgot to pack the beer entirely. What is supposed to happen with these other two bags of stuff that isn't yours? Do you just take them or leave them in the container?
> 
> You then weigh your options as you think about whether you need to call UPS, the grocery shop, or talk with a chat bot about your order.
> 
> "I can't believe I'm paying $25 a month for this service," you say to no one in particular as you sigh.
> 
> You leave the other person's groceries and close the container lid and a red light and loud beep warns you that the container still has items in it. A synthesized voice says "thanks for shopping with &#8230; Safeway. Your business is valuable to us."
> 
> As the truck backs away, it bumps gently into your neighbor's mailbox. Now your neighbor is finally inching his self-driving car out of his driveway is cursing at you and gesturing with both hands from the passenger window, as you ignore him and begin navigating the support phone tree.
> 
> "The wait time is &#8230; 12 &#8230; minutes."
> 
> The future is here.





Diamondraider said:


> I can give you many answers, all accurate.
> But why ask me? Check the public filings of the three companies you are involved with. None will show a double gig it net margin. None.


I asked you to see if what your answers would be which kinda proves my point &#128522; If you look into the public filings of each company it obscures the numbers by redistributing funds across the different companies. It's called creative accounting

My facility alone does well over $3 billion per year. The grocery chain over all operations don't report this as earnings through creative accounting and legal loopholes. All companies do these sorts of things and it's technically legal.


----------



## Single Malt

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future in a few different trends on this board but here I will go in depth why.
> 
> I work in warehousing for one of the major food distributors/grocery chains in America. What's on the horizon is free to dirt cheap ship to home groceries. SDCs are at the center of the timeline when this will take place. Groceries will be shipped directly from warehouse, we can accomplish work 20X faster at warehouse level.
> 
> All the major grocery chains are building up theirs e-commerce market place and hoping to partner with an SDC provider at launch, this includes my company. Walmart is at the fore front of this group.
> 
> Amazon however opted to buy Whole Foods instead. I believe Amazon is developing their own tech in house. This is critical because Amazon now has both the warehousing supply chain and grocery stores which coupled with the SDC tech will put it ten years ahead of all others. This could easily commence by 2030 or sooner.
> 
> There is alot more money in grocery than driving pax but when Amazon launches it's SDCs they are going to mope up in typical fashion.
> 
> They will include this in prime membership and take 80% of market share from Uber and Lyft within a two year timespan.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are about to get caught in the crosshairs off titans in the industry. Neither company is ready for this type of competition.
> 
> Imagine a SDC similar to a UPS truck pulling into your drive way and you putting in a pin that was emailed to you. A door opens with all of your groceries inside. Non priority shopping free with membership, priority shopping charged. This is the future of groceries.


100 percent correct. Walmart is going to have to morph into a Amazon type warehouse as no one is going to Walmart when everything can be delivered for free or virtually free. Costco will have to do the same of die. Goog luck on penetrating the U.P.. cranium though.







TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is why your wrong grocery stores are not laid out for you to quickly pick groceries. It laid out for you to have to walk throughout the store. Notice bread and milk is always on opposite sides of the store &#128521;
> 
> Also this isn't what I think, I'm telling you as an insider what is in the works and being planned.


Amazon bought Whole Foods to incorporate their Amazon Go tech into Whole Foods. 




Whole Foods and Amazon Go is Amazon's transition to self driving delivery. Even this walk in/walk out tech is just a stepping stone to self driving delivery.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think you guys are thinking too short term. Grocery companies are thinking of the coming decades. It takes alot of hubris to believe this won't roll out say year 2036.
> 
> The logistic process requires billions to function correctly and great infrastructure. All the major players are investing their money into the infrastructure now.


It's here now. If you don't have access to this tech, you're walking dead.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Single Malt said:


> 100 percent correct. Walmart is going to have to morph into a Amazon type warehouse as no one is going to Walmart when everything can be delivered for free or virtually free. Costco will have to do the same of die. Goog luck on penetrating the U.P.. cranium though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon bought Whole Foods to incorporate their Amazon Go tech into Whole Foods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole Foods and Amazon Go is Amazon's transition to self driving delivery. Even this walk in/walk out tech is just a stepping stone to self driving delivery.


I based my opinion on how the industry is shifting and a lot of the decisions Amazon has been making. I didn't know Amazon had already released that it intends on SDCs delivery of groceries &#129327; thanks for sharing that.

Amazon is a tech giant, I just don't see them paying another company to use their SDCs. Want I do see is Amazon rolling out with their own tech with disruption at heart.

I don't think people realize there is a grocery store on nearly every street corner currently. If e-commerce takes the grocery retail space this will be cut in half or more inside of a decade.


----------



## Single Malt

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> See this is the conversation I was looking for. I know what they're planning but is it gonna work is a different animal altogether.
> 
> The person making minimum wage in the store isn't going to pick it fast enough. But they're scaling back stores and putting up warehouses left and right. So many warehouses are opening at once we have training teams that haven't been back to our home state in years. At warehouse level we can pick it fast enough without question.
> 
> The cost you're will be baked into the groceries but no groceries won't get more expensive.
> 
> What would happen as resources and funds are scaled back from the stores they will be deployed to e-commerce. There would be a lot less physical stores actual saving the companies billions. This is already in full swing with other retailers.
> 
> People could make a list rather quickly if the list was all pictures vs words. Think like when you go through self checkout, how long does it take for you to find the picture for bananas or apples. I'm willing to bet a few seconds


Mom will have a set order to arrive every week at the same time. Bread, milk, eggs, etc. She won't even have to do any shopping for these items. It will require a total of zero seconds of her time.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I based my opinion on how the industry is shifting and a lot of the decisions Amazon has been making. I didn't know Amazon had already released that it intends on SDCs delivery of groceries &#129327; thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Amazon is a tech giant, I just don't see them paying another company to use their SDCs. Want I do see is Amazon rolling out with their own tech with disruption at heart.
> 
> I don't think people realize there is a grocery store on nearly every street corner currently. If e-commerce takes the grocery retail space this will be cut in half or more inside of a decade.


Amazon is an early investor in Aurora Innovation. Aurora is headed by the guy that ran Google's self driving. Google's Waymo and Aurora will be the Coke and Pepsi of self driving. Kroger is already using Nuro for delivery.







Bob Reynolds said:


> Grocery delivery will always be a nitch market. This has been tried online since the early 1990's when Winn Dixie did it on AOL and Peapod would deliver groceries to your home. It's good for people that can't get to the supermarket for one reason or another.
> 
> There are two major fundamental basic problems with this model.
> 
> 1. It takes a long time to place a grocery order. (1 to 2 hours) People do not order the same thing every week so you can't just push a button to repeat last weeks order.
> 
> 2. Someone with some sense, making more than minimum wage, must pick this grocery order. This costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this. While it is possible to automate much of this process with a distribution center, that creates another issue in that the distribution centers will be much further from the delivery address than the local supermarket.
> 
> 3. The order must be delivered. This also costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this.
> 
> While a lot of people will take advantage of free delivery--when you then ask them to pay the real costs for that picking and delivery they quickly back off.


Grocery self driving delivery and all delivery for anything you buy, for that matter, is a paradigm shift for retail on every level.



ColtDelta said:


> These self driving vehicles navigate by gps, correct? The same gps that told me to "Turn right now" when I was in the middle of a long bridge in Texas?
> 
> I think I'll just go live under that bridge and wait for all my free food to be delivered.


Incorrect.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> How is it bizarre by saying a company that thrives on disrupting markets will come in and disrupt the rideshare market?
> 
> 
> You giant batch of asses turned my whole trend into a can level 5 SDCs really exist trend.That wasn't the purpose of this trend, you and certain others on her are insecure and scared you're gonna lose your crappy rideshare gig.
> 
> The truth is most people don't give 2 faks about Uber and it's drivers grudge match. The world exist beyond your Uber bubble.
> 
> Just say it, your main problem with what I wrote, is if true means you can't drive around your neighbors for a living for the rest of your days.
> 
> Well let me tell you a little secret if SDCs fail to ever happen, investors will make Uber turn a profit or die. For drivers that mean a platform access fee and .30-50 cent per mile. For pax that means an increase fee that will not be shared with driver. For the government it means deal with it or we pull out.


Facts stopped being a factor on here a long long time ago. Swallowing ones pride is not easy for most people.


----------



## goneubering

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> .
> 
> I don't think people realize there is a grocery store on nearly every street corner currently.


When you post silly things like this it shows you only have a passing connection to the real world. Good luck with your fantasy of Amazon putting Uber and Lyft out of business.



Single Malt said:


> Mom will have a set order to arrive every week at the same time. Bread, milk, eggs, etc. She won't even have to do any shopping for these items. It will require a total of zero seconds of her time.
> 
> 
> Amazon is an early investor in Aurora Innovation. Aurora is headed by the guy that ran Google's self driving. Google's Waymo and Aurora will be the Coke and Pepsi of self driving. Kroger is already using Nuro for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery self driving delivery and all delivery for anything you buy, for that matter, is a paradigm shift for retail on every level.
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> Facts stopped being a factor on here a long long time ago. Swallowing ones pride is not easy for most people.


Looks like we might have a virtual Tomato reunion in this thread.


----------



## gooddolphins

If this is the future of grocery shopping I’m gonna start hunting for my food and grow a garden.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 'The gathering storm and clash of titans' is a click bait headline?
> 
> Yes I do work in a distribution center nothing special about that. I have other post here over the course of a year stating as such to.
> 
> What even brought about this trend is I was Ubering before work and picked up an Amazon driver on the way to the airport. We had a good conversation about what our respective companies are doing and why they are doing it. Somethings were fact and some our own speculation.
> 
> As far as my speculation it is my thoughts and opinion on the matter that I would have loved to discuss, debate, etc. Which I couldn't because I'm being dog piled on about SDCs working, like I'm a damn spokesperson or something.
> 
> I'm fine with people disagreeing with me but don't try to turn me and my trend into some SDCs political sideshow.
> 
> 
> The chop shop gonna be eating tuna sandwiches out of the SDCs &#128514;.
> 
> It won't take people in the hood long to figure out if we circle the car it's programming won't allow it to move.


And in the end, they don't want to pay the cost for grocery delivery:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...n-Middle-classes-face-their-Ocado-moment.html
With soaring food prices and purse strings being tightened in every home, Mr Clegg's decision to switch to other supermarkets demonstrated how the credit crunch is not just hitting the poorest families but also affecting the running of middle class households.
To see just how much can be saved by giving up weekly deliveries from upmarket online stores such as Ocado, the Sunday Telegraph examined the cost of shopping instead at some of the main rival supermarkets.
Justifying his own switch, Mr Clegg insisted the price difference between Ocado and Sainsbury's, his new store of choice, was "pretty big".
Analysis of 30 popular items from a range of stores, however, reveals he could have saved even more. A typical weekly basket, worth £76.86 at Ocado, costs £70.69 at Sainsbury's, £69.43 at Tesco and £65.67 at Asda.
Mr Clegg's revelation came in an interview in which he described how his family finances were suffering from the economic downturn.
The Sheffield Hallam MP said: "Without going into the gory details, we are mortgaged up to the gills." He said his family had "gravitated" away from Ocado, which sells Waitrose food and other brands, to Sainsbury's.
But _The Sunday Telegraph's _survey suggests Mr Clegg could have done even better if he had shopped around. While Sainsbury's was eight per cent cheaper than Ocado for our basket of goods, Tesco was 10 per cent cheaper and Asda 14.5 per cent cheaper.
Tesco and Asda have been engaged in a ferocious price war as they try to stop Britain's growing ranks of cost-conscious shoppers heading for budget chains such as Aldi and Lidl. Ocado has already pledged to match Tesco on hundreds of prices in a bid to shed its image as a luxury. A spokesman for Waitrose said: "We have invested nearly £30?million over the past year in price cuts."
Our basket of 30 items was chosen from a list of 100 of Britain's most popular weekly grocery purchases compiled by the retail analysts Verdict. It excludes the Ocado delivery fee, which ranges from zero to £5 depending on the time of day and is broadly similar to delivery charges set by the other stores.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Bob Reynolds said:


> And in the end, they don't want to pay the cost for grocery delivery:
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...n-Middle-classes-face-their-Ocado-moment.html
> With soaring food prices and purse strings being tightened in every home, Mr Clegg's decision to switch to other supermarkets demonstrated how the credit crunch is not just hitting the poorest families but also affecting the running of middle class households.
> To see just how much can be saved by giving up weekly deliveries from upmarket online stores such as Ocado, the Sunday Telegraph examined the cost of shopping instead at some of the main rival supermarkets.
> Justifying his own switch, Mr Clegg insisted the price difference between Ocado and Sainsbury's, his new store of choice, was "pretty big".
> Analysis of 30 popular items from a range of stores, however, reveals he could have saved even more. A typical weekly basket, worth £76.86 at Ocado, costs £70.69 at Sainsbury's, £69.43 at Tesco and £65.67 at Asda.
> Mr Clegg's revelation came in an interview in which he described how his family finances were suffering from the economic downturn.
> The Sheffield Hallam MP said: "Without going into the gory details, we are mortgaged up to the gills." He said his family had "gravitated" away from Ocado, which sells Waitrose food and other brands, to Sainsbury's.
> But _The Sunday Telegraph's _survey suggests Mr Clegg could have done even better if he had shopped around. While Sainsbury's was eight per cent cheaper than Ocado for our basket of goods, Tesco was 10 per cent cheaper and Asda 14.5 per cent cheaper.
> Tesco and Asda have been engaged in a ferocious price war as they try to stop Britain's growing ranks of cost-conscious shoppers heading for budget chains such as Aldi and Lidl. Ocado has already pledged to match Tesco on hundreds of prices in a bid to shed its image as a luxury. A spokesman for Waitrose said: "We have invested nearly £30?million over the past year in price cuts."
> Our basket of 30 items was chosen from a list of 100 of Britain's most popular weekly grocery purchases compiled by the retail analysts Verdict. It excludes the Ocado delivery fee, which ranges from zero to £5 depending on the time of day and is broadly similar to delivery charges set by the other stores.


I think it's hard to wrap your mind around free or nearly free cost to customer for delivery . To put into context it isn't free for you to go into the supermarket and pick out groceries.

The cost of the supermarket, rent, utilities, employee salaries, corporate overhead is baked into the cost of the groceries. These are all ongoing cost.

If I shutdown the supermarket and deliver it to your house instead I can save a lot of money. Yes the SDCs, warehouse personnel, site engineers cost a lot of money but it's still cheaper than running a physical store.

So you are right the almighty dollar rules the day but the money favors e-commerce and delivery, not brick and mortar stores. So that's the direction corporations are looking.


----------



## Single Malt

Yuppers.
*Why Nuro and Walmart Have Teamed Up: Bringing Autonomous Grocery Delivery Into 2020*
https://medium.com/nuro/why-nuro-an...omous-grocery-delivery-into-2020-8e1ae8b3b9f6


----------



## Bob Reynolds

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think it's hard to wrap your mind around free or nearly free cost to customer for delivery . To put into context it isn't free for you to go into the supermarket and pick out groceries.
> 
> The cost of the supermarket, rent, utilities, employee salaries, corporate overhead is baked into the cost of the groceries. These are all ongoing cost.
> 
> If I shutdown the supermarket and deliver it to your house instead I can save a lot of money. Yes the SDCs, warehouse personnel, site engineers cost a lot of money but it's still cheaper than running a physical store.
> 
> So you are right the almighty dollar rules the day but the money favors e-commerce and delivery, not brick and mortar stores. So that's the direction corporations are looking.


While it is important for retailers (like supermarkets), not to ignore technology, (which includes the internet) the long term solution is not going to be grocery delivery. Grocers can't ignore it just like they can't ignore having a website today. It's another tool and service in their customer offerings.

Grocers, and the surviving retailers, are evolving into a hybrid model whereby they use the strength of the brick and mortar along with the strength of the internet and combine those assets to create a more efficient distribution option for the customer.

However grocery picking and delivery is not free. It costs more than if a customer goes to the store and shops themselves. Everytime you handle a product it costs money.

Walmart did not embrace the internet at the beginning. In fact, they originally had an outside company manage walmart.com. It took them a few years to realize they needed to run Walmart.com themselves. Then they had a steep learning curve. In the past few years, Walmart has gotten extremely aggressive with their internet mandate and they are harnessing the power of the 3500+ local stores which are being used as mini distribution centers that allow same day pick up to most people in the US because most people live within 10 miles of a Walmart. (This is something Amazon can not do because they don't have thousands of distribution points. This will evolve into same day delivery, from all stores, if the customers are willing to pay for that service.

At the present time, e-commerce represents about 20% of commerce in the United States. The other 80% is still done in brick and mortar stores.

So while grocery delivery may be an additional option for the retailer and the consumer, it will not replace traditional grocery distribution.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Bob Reynolds said:


> While it is important for retailers (like supermarkets), not to ignore technology, (which includes the internet) the long term solution is not going to be grocery delivery. Grocers can't ignore it just like they can't ignore having a website today. It's another tool and service in their customer offerings.
> 
> Grocers, and the surviving retailers, are evolving into a hybrid model whereby they use the strength of the brick and mortar along with the strength of the internet and combine those assets to create a more efficient distribution option for the customer.
> 
> However grocery picking and delivery is not free. It costs more than if a customer goes to the store and shops themselves. Everytime you handle a product it costs money.
> 
> Walmart did not embrace the internet at the beginning. In fact, they originally had an outside company manage walmart.com. It took them a few years to realize they needed to run Walmart.com themselves. Then they had a steep learning curve. In the past few years, Walmart has gotten extremely aggressive with their internet mandate and they are harnessing the power of the 3500+ local stores which are being used as mini distribution centers that allow same day pick up to most people in the US because most people live within 10 miles of a Walmart. (This is something Amazon can not do because they don't have thousands of distribution points. This will evolve into same day delivery, from all stores, if the customers are willing to pay for that service.
> 
> At the present time, e-commerce represents about 20% of commerce in the United States. The other 80% is still done in brick and mortar stores.
> 
> So while grocery delivery may be an additional option for the retailer and the consumer, it will not replace traditional grocery distribution.


Bob nothing is "free" the brick and mortar operational cost are more expensive more than the e-commerce model.

Thanks for having reasonable and well thought out replies and counter arguments. I may not agree with all of what you're saying but I respect it and you very well maybe right.


----------



## jeanocelot

Bob Reynolds said:


> Do you have any frikken idea how long it takes to make an online grocery order? Online grocery ordering works for people that have 2 hours to sit in front of a computer and figure out what groceries they want this week.


And so you don't think that programmers could figure out how to have a "regular grocery list" CheckBox ListControl? (Yes, I used to program on the front-end.) Folks would simply go to that and check the things that they usually get. Heck, Amazon always seems to show me a few things I've ordered in the past a lot, and often times I do a quick check to see if I need any more and just add it to the cart.

The only things that will be a bit problematic is meat and fresh fruits/vegetables. And with a lot of photos taken of the actual item - e.g., a bunch of bananas or a New York Strip steak, etc. (and the steak would only need one really good photo of the front), that gets mitigated, although there are some folks that like to feel the fruit like a high-end prostitute would work a customer's balls :redface:, so they would still go to Farmer's Markets. As I don't eat fresh fruit (and only buy little red potatoes, which is never a problem), this would not be a problem, but I would need to have a good photo of that steak!



Bob Reynolds said:


> 2. Someone with some sense, making more than minimum wage, must pick this grocery order. This costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this. While it is possible to automate much of this process with a distribution center, that creates another issue in that the distribution centers will be much further from the delivery address than the local supermarket.
> 
> 3. The order must be delivered. This also costs money and someone is going to have to pay for this.


Yes, Amazon hasn't figured out how to do this effectively ...


----------



## Bob Reynolds

While it is usually quick to shop and check out on Amazon, the customer is usually purchasing a small number of SKU's. Try putting an order together on Amazon than involves 50-100 SKU's like you might have on a grocery store order. It will take hours to put such an order together. Don't believe me? Go try it. 

As far as a "regular" grocery list. There is no such thing. While there might be some items you might purchase week after week (milk, baked goods, meats and other perishables), there are other items that you do not purchase every week (spices, beverages, cleaning supplies, personal supplies, pet foods, ketchup, mayo, mustard, etc. A supermarket can have 60,000 sku's. How long will it take a customer to search through those 60,000 sku's to find the 50-100 that they need? Even if you reduced the sku's down to 15,000 it's still a lot to go through. And when you reduce the SKU count and the customer can't find their favorite product, they could go to another supermarket that does have it. 

There are a number of retailers that sell pre-packaged steaks. Walmart is the biggest retailer doing this. Aldi is another retailer that has pre-packaged steaks that are cut in a factory and not in store. The pre-packaged steaks, while edible, are not even close to the quality that you get in a regular supermarket or at Costco. So most people don't buy their steaks at Wal-Mart or Aldi. 

The grocery business is one that a lot of companies have tried to grab. The reason for this is because a grocery shopper (mostly female) shops at the grocery store at least once a week. It's a constant destination. They purchase a lot of items. The margins are higher on some items than others. The grocery store is counting on the shopper including some of those higher margin items in their order.


----------



## jeanocelot

Bob Reynolds said:


> While it is usually quick to shop and check out on Amazon, the customer is usually purchasing a small number of SKU's. Try putting an order together on Amazon than involves 50-100 SKU's like you might have on a grocery store order. It will take hours to put such an order together. Don't believe me? Go try it.
> 
> As far as a "regular" grocery list. There is no such thing. While there might be some items you might purchase week after week (milk, baked goods, meats and other perishables), there are other items that you do not purchase every week (spices, beverages, cleaning supplies, personal supplies, pet foods, ketchup, mayo, mustard, etc. A supermarket can have 60,000 sku's. How long will it take a customer to search through those 60,000 sku's to find the 50-100 that they need? Even if you reduced the sku's down to 15,000 it's still a lot to go through. And when you reduce the SKU count and the customer can't find their favorite product, they could go to another supermarket that does have it.
> 
> There are a number of retailers that sell pre-packaged steaks. Walmart is the biggest retailer doing this. Aldi is another retailer that has pre-packaged steaks that are cut in a factory and not in store. The pre-packaged steaks, while edible, are not even close to the quality that you get in a regular supermarket or at Costco. So most people don't buy their steaks at Wal-Mart or Aldi.
> 
> The grocery business is one that a lot of companies have tried to grab. The reason for this is because a grocery shopper (mostly female) shops at the grocery store at least once a week. It's a constant destination. They purchase a lot of items. The margins are higher on some items than others. The grocery store is counting on the shopper including some of those higher margin items in their order.


It shouldn't take someone longer to get the items than it would for the customer to do it.


----------



## BigRedDriver

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bro stop calling me tomato and/or comparing me to that dude. The purpose of this trend isn't in support of SDCs.
> 
> Im literally telling you straight from the horse's mouth what grocery companies are planning on a corporate level.
> 
> Based on that I don't see Uber or Lyft surviving.


I'm in the retail arena. I do believe you are in essence correct. They are planning this. The real question is, can they pull it off?

Not sure they can. The investment would be incredibly high, and the risk equally so.

we will see. I'm not yet convinced.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

BigRedDriver said:


> I'm in the retail arena. I do believe you are in essence correct. They are planning this. The real question is, can they pull it off?
> 
> Not sure they can. The investment would be incredibly high, and the risk equally so.
> 
> we will see. I'm not yet convinced.


I don't think the corporate heads are convinced either. It seems like they each fear one of their other opponents will rollout with the tech years before them and take the industry.

Everything is dependent on the timeline of SDCs. 10 years?, 20 years?, 30 years?... no one really knows &#129335;‍♂

Even then can they pull it off is the real question


----------



## JaxUberLyft

I figure the LyftUber gig good for 5 more years...7 tops. SDCs are on the way, but I'm betting it won't be Uber or Lyft. My money's on Tesla, but it could well be Google or Amazon.

As to the zillion SKU issue, I'll bet most shoppers are like my wife and I...maybe only 100-200 SKUs cover 99% of our grocery buys. We use Google Keep lists for our standard retailers - BJs (warehouse club) Wally, Publix, LoweDepot. Could there be a process where our Google Keep lists get picked by grocer stock boys (soon to be replaced robots) and then loaded into an SDC for the trip to our driveway? YES! and sooner rather than later.

If you have ANY doubts as to the imminent deployment of versatile robots, check out Boston Dynamic's robot YouTube videos.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Single Malt said:


> Yuppers.
> *Why Nuro and Walmart Have Teamed Up: Bringing Autonomous Grocery Delivery Into 2020*
> https://medium.com/nuro/why-nuro-an...omous-grocery-delivery-into-2020-8e1ae8b3b9f6


lol every year they move the goal line


----------



## Bob Reynolds

I was in Walmart yesterday afternoon. 

I watched a team of two people rush though the aisles gather goods for an online order. I didn't know it took two people. 

I also saw that it takes as long or longer for these two people to gather the goods as it would take me to gather my own goods. These folks have to be paid and Walmart is surely paying them. 

The customer getting the order is not paying for the order gathering at this time. When the customer actually has to pay for this convenient service; will they?


----------

